# Compilazione Chromium = 9 ore?

## saverik

Ciao a tutti,

possibile che per chomium si impieghi piu di 9 ore per compilare?

devo attivare ualche use speciale?

----------

## Onip

dipende dal tuo hardware, ma è assolutamente verosimile.

probabilmente ti conviene utilizzare www-client/google-chrome

----------

## saverik

cavolo e' un dual core 1,3...mah..

chrome e' piu  veloce da compilare?

----------

## ago

 *saverik wrote:*   

> cavolo e' un dual core 1,3...mah..
> 
> chrome e' piu  veloce da compilare?

 

chrome è un binario, installi senza compilare

----------

## Spinmc

Dipende anche dal carico di sistema, dalla governace di cpufreq, da PORTAGE_NICENESS, da un sovradosaggio di USE flags/CFLAGS o di makeopts (come proprio Ago ha riportato sul planet)....

Anche io ho un dual core (2401MHz core2 duo) ma per compilare imposto sempre la governance "performance", makeopts=-j2, cflags al minimo indispensabile (-march=native -O2 -pipe) in più "aggiungo" solo la cflags per rimuovere i simboli di debug (-g0)... risultato 2 ore circa.

Soprattutto evita di utilizzare le USE "custom-cflags" o "custom-optimization"!

[OT] PS: A proposito, colgo l'occasione per ringraziare Ago, davvero illuminante il post su makeopts! [/OT]

----------

## saverik

Queste le mie_:

governance =ondemand

makeopts=-j3

 (-march=native -O2 -pipe)

 PS: A proposito, dove trovp  il post su makeoptsdi  Ago?

----------

## Spinmc

Sul planet.

Ondemand va bene di solito per un portatile in quanto permette di risparmiare energia, ma per compilare va senza dubbio meglio "performance".

aggiungere alle Cflags "-g0" ti permette di evitare di compilare anche tutti i simboli di debugQuesto ovviamente riduce i tempi di compilazione. Attento però, nel caso tu dovessi riportare un bug che richieda un certo livello di indagine, ti toccherà ricompilare con i simboli di debug non solo chromium, ma anche tutte le dipendeze! Questo però dovrebbe capitare una volta ogni "morte di papa" (a meno che non si dimettano prima, vabbè...) quindi valuta tu se conviene o no.

Infine suggerisco di cercare il miglior equilibrio per PORTAGE_NICENESS. Per questo ti suggerisco di approfondire i livelli di niceness su linux

----------

